
List of 9600 Salaries to find out if you’re being paid fairly - ngranja19
https://knowyourworth.site/
======
ngranja19
Hi,

A few months ago a friend of mine got a job in a big USA company. She
suspected she was being paid less than their workmates because of her
nationality (Uruguayan) and gender (female). After talking with some
colleagues they created a spreadsheet where everyone from that company could
share their salaries, sector, years of experience and gender. So everyone
could see if they were being paid fairly.

I thought it was a really great idea, everyone should have that in their
company, so I decided to build a site where everyone could easily share their
salaries in an anonymous way.

Researching about this on the internet, I found some tools (like glassdoor, o
levels) but there are mainly about salaries just from the USA, big companies
and more complex than we would like. Also, I found this subreddit and I saw
there was a survey to do exactly the same, therefore I decided to share it
here, maybe some people will find it useful as I do.

If you are interested in seeing what other people in your similar situation
are earning or you are happy with your salary but you want to support
equality, you all are invited to visit
[https://knowyourworth.site](https://knowyourworth.site) . I'd appreciate any
kind of feedback or support spreading the word. Thanks!

~~~
mattbgates
Hey ngranja19, I love the tool and see great value in it.

I would love to feature an article on my website for it, dedicated to jobs,
careers, and the workplace. If you're interested, send me an email, and we can
talk more.

[https://confessionsoftheprofessions.com/contact/](https://confessionsoftheprofessions.com/contact/)

~~~
ngranja19
I just see that the contact form is not working on your site. Contact me on my
twitter you can find it on
[https://knowyourworth.site/#/about](https://knowyourworth.site/#/about)

~~~
mattbgates
I'll be in touch! That is what I get for relying on third-party contact form!

